# Tractor Ride Across Nebraska



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

We had a treat today, the Tractor Ride Across Nebraska made a stop in Fairbury about 1pm today. Most brands were represented & it was a great time talking with the owners. They started in Nebraska City at the East end of the state & will drive to Alma Nebraska :usa:


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks like fun


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like heck of good time.


----------

